# Automatic waterer



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Does anyone use automatic waterers? My boys seem to love fresh running water. I was looking for something like this.

http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/prod ... =26&page=1

It has a hidden float valve to activate the water to refill as the goat drinks. I might be able to change the level it refils so as they drink they get fresh warm water. I would really like to find a heated one...or can I hook it up to a hot water tank? Any coments or recommended products?


----------



## Herb (Dec 12, 2008)

We have a couple "Richie" automatic waterers, both with heaters for winter. Just connecting to a hot water heater is not going to keep your waterer from freezing. Also, be sure to have a back flow valve if your connecting to a water system that you or others may be using. There's some expense putting them in, burying water and power lines, but they are nice when they are working properly. If the waterer is inside a barn not subject to freezing, you may be fine, be sure, frozen pipes in winter are no fun.


----------

